# School Lab



## Lusker (Oct 6, 2009)

Been at this Abandoned school few times found it last year.but never saw this little lab before.

Sweeeeet 



































Lil moe here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622528775110/


----------



## Winchester (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I like the bird.


----------



## ekp09 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh Wow! It all looks so old fashioned.


----------



## james.s (Oct 6, 2009)

Lusker Strikes Again 
Nice work! 



>



That thing is amazing!


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 13, 2009)

Stunning images!


----------



## Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 25, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Locksley (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome dude!


----------



## Lusker (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks every one


----------



## Indy500 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! What a wide eyed bunny I would be on _this_ explore! Could look at this kind of thing for days!!!


----------



## Tinkx (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Oct 30, 2009)

Surreal! Great pics.


----------

